# New Mod: Aeronaut



## EagleEyes

Please welcome Aeronaut as our newest moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Sasquatch

Congrats.  to the club

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Congrats black blood... well deserved!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Congratulations, *Aero* !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak47

Enjoy the new position, Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Congrats Aero... Seems like yesterday he was a Opinonator... Oh wait

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

kya baat...kya baat...

matlab opinionator ki jagah khali ho gayi...

mujhe bana do :/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

good addition to the team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Hi WebMaster please dont allow Iran and Turkey intl mods, this is not Iranian and Turkey defence forum


----------



## Windjammer

Great going BB , congratulations man.... Awesome decision by the Admins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Icewolf said:


> Hi WebMaster please dont allow Iran and Turkey intl mods, this is not Iranian and Turkey defence forum


 
They have mods for their sections not the whole PDF.


----------



## Mosamania

Welcome Aeronaut to the team. A great forumer and a greater friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Safriz said:


> They have mods for their sections not the whole PDF.


 
There is no need. Iran and Turkey sections are so small... I think they should be traded off for a Indian mod


----------



## scorpionx

Congrats Mr.Aeronaut.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Ok bhaiyoon, give your suggestions in the other thread. Lets not ruin the party of my friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

congrats BB, I am the happiest man today after seeing you in red colour. Lets ban some trolls together

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

I expected that he was going to be a Mod, one of the best members here. Most respected, decent and polite. Congratulations. You deserve it brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sashan

Congrats Mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

Come here and give me a hug Aero. It has been long overdue 

By the way you look awesome in red.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faysii

*Congratulations Aeronaut.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

I , am flattered & honored at this opportunity. Heartily thanks for all those who helped me become the man i am as well as those who expressed confidence in me & specially those who pointed out my loopholes and mistakes.

Moreover , i do pledge to perform my role to the fullest as a moderator on defence.pk in our shared quest to make it the best defence forum in the world & a place where people can come and then cherish their stay and knowledge shared.

However i must point out that , this is not my first taste of being part of the hardworking and competent now diverse and multicultural , Defence.pk team nor it is my first taste of moderation , as i have been actively attached to Research and Reference section {had moderation rights there} & later as an opinionator , so people should have an idea of what i bring to the team. I pledge to do the best i can to help this place become what we all envision it to become. 

Regards: Thank you all

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Roybot

Congrats mate. We needed one in our time zone!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

Congrats Aeronaut!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

congrats..............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

conrats BB -- just yesterday you were saying how you enjoyed working together in research subsection -- the statement of '' we will be working together in some hours'' was on the tip of my tongue , but waited till the official statement was out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

Oh Shukar hai Allah ka !!!!!!!!!!

Ab forum se garbage kam hoga kuch...

Welcome Aeronaut!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

Congrats to aeronaut well deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Esc8781

Aeronaut said:


> I , am flattered & honored at this opportunity. Heartily thanks for all those who helped me become the man i am as well as those who expressed confidence in me & specially those who pointed out my loopholes and mistakes.
> 
> Moreover , i do pledge to perform my role to the fullest as a moderator on defence.pk in our shared quest to make it the best defence forum in the world & a place where people can come and then cherish their stay and knowledge shared.
> 
> However i must point out that , this is not my first taste of being part of the hardworking and competent now diverse and multicultural , Defence.pk team nor it is my first taste of moderation , as i have been actively attached to Research and Reference section {had moderation rights there} & later as an opinionator , so people should have an idea of what i bring to the team. I pledge to do the best i can to help this place become what we all envision it to become.
> 
> Regards: Thank you all


 Congrats aeronaut!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

You were half-Administrator anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

Congrats to BB 
He's almost as cool as Zaki

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vassnti

Aeronaut said:


> I , am flattered & honored at this opportunity. Heartily thanks for all those who helped me become the man i am as well as those who expressed confidence in me & specially those who pointed out my loopholes and mistakes.
> 
> Moreover , i do pledge to perform my role to the fullest as a moderator on defence.pk in our shared quest to make it the best defence forum in the world & a place where people can come and then cherish their stay and knowledge shared.
> 
> :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KRAIT

Congratulations buddy....

Hope your post count won't decrease due to this responsibility...keep it coming...

Just noticed.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Really a great decision, Aeronaut is one of the most objective members here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lightoftruth

congratulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Really a great decision, Aeronaut is one of the most objective members here.



Both of us (me and you) also deserve this...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Ya halaka Tory Veene Mubarik de Sha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Both of us (me and you) also deserve this...



For you, yes.

For me, not a chance. 

The day they make me a moderator on this forum, is the day that this site is purged of all the Indian members. 

I hope the moderators are reading this. I should never be made a moderator, since I'm not even close to being objective/fair when my country is under attack. I will swing the ban-hammer like no one has ever seen before.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Congrats Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

chalo jee nya mod banaya ab 4 din araam rahy ga .lolz 

congs bhi


----------



## Alchemy

Congrats Mr Aeronaut !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Congratulations aeronaut. 



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Both of us (me and you) also deserve this...



O bhai ye kis ulo ki picture lagai hui hai apnay avatar mein.


----------



## EagleEyes

Don Jaguar said:


> Congratulations aeronaut.
> 
> 
> 
> O bhai ye kis ulo ki picture lagai hui hai apnay avatar mein.



Ustaad sher lag raha hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Congratulations Brother..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yogi

congrts Aeronaut enjoy the new game...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Congrats Aeronaut! Well deserves promotion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> For you, yes.
> 
> For me, not a chance.
> 
> The day they make me a moderator on this forum, is the day that this site is purged of all the Indian members.
> 
> I hope the moderators are reading this. I should never be made a moderator, since I'm not even close to being objective/fair when my country is under attack. I will swing the ban-hammer like no one has ever seen before.



How about a Mod with no banning power 

Congrats Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sanddy

Congrats Aeronaut , 
I can see the rise of WebMaster's Army !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Mabrook BB-

Finally somebody to grip the loose tongues around here-

i told you once you be the next Mod- well that next came after 10 next Mods-
now you are one- and that what only matters-

Congratulations-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

sanddy said:


> Congrats Aeronaut ,
> I can see the rise of WebMaster's Army !!!



aybabtu
-- 10 points for those who are old enough to remember what that means

Welcome to the team, Aero!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Android

Asim Aquil said:


> aybabtu
> -- 10 points for those who are old enough to remember what that means
> 
> Welcome to the team, Aero!


 
All your base are belong to us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

Congrats Aeronaut, hoping to see some good work from you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Asim Aquil said:


> aybabtu
> -- 10 points for those who are old enough to remember what that means
> 
> Welcome to the team, Aero!


 
all your base are belong to us?? it was a bad translation of chinese through english, i think?


----------



## SpArK

BB... congrats mate.. i somewhat foresaw ur elevation... 

But u sure will have to hold back a lot of things u want to talk out in public like before.

Im happy for you and its a great decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mirza Jatt

Congrats Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Very well deserved Aeronaut . Congrats buddy . Enjoy your red symbol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Congrats, Aeronaut.

I was hoping to rope you into TT, but Mod is also good.

Well done!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Developereo said:


> Congrats, Aeronaut.
> 
> I was hoping to rope you into TT, but Mod is also good.
> 
> Well done!



Where do you think i got the hint from?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pk_baloch

congrates *aeroplane *....................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Congratulations Sir....


----------



## TaimiKhan

Congrats Black Blood  

I don't think i have to say how much i had wanted to see you in red  and happy i am 

Hope we have a good and exciting time on the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

Congrats to aerocraft!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

congrats to you Aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DARIUS

Congratulation's mate!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Congrats mate!


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congratulation to aeronaut


----------



## Arian

Congratulations to you Aeronaut.


----------



## Rafi

Congrats to Black Blood, you deserve this bro.


----------



## chauvunist

many many congrats.... wonderful decision by admins...


----------



## T90TankGuy

congrats aeronaut


----------



## Ajaxpaul

Congrats BB and best of luck !!

Good decision by the Admins


----------



## *Awan*

Congratulations dear


----------



## regular

Congratulations to our new Moderator-Aeronaut.Happi to see the growing Modz Army.....


----------



## joekrish

Congrats mate.


----------



## OrionHunter

One of the best guys out here! Thussi great ho!!  Keep up the good work!

Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tvsram1992

@Aeronaut , you are engaged and now you are mod . Seems you got a lucky girl . Congos !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Congratz Aeronaut/BlackBlood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

Zakii said:


> congrats BB, I am the happiest man today after seeing you in red colour. *Lets ban some trolls together*



guess, Mods job is not just to label someone as troll and ban himmay be more than that which is expected by everyone in this forum..

*by d way, do mods get any monetary incentives?*


----------



## pak-marine

congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Elmo

JD_In said:


> *by d way, do mods get any monetary incentives?*



Nope - none at all.

It's completely voluntary, hence we give as much time as we can take out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hembo

Congratulation BB...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

congrats aeronaut.

Good man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

congrats to aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

fatman17 said:


> congrats to aeronaut



Thank you sir.



JD_In said:


> guess, Mods job is not just to label someone as troll and ban him&#8230;may be more than that which is expected by everyone in this forum..
> 
> *by d way, do mods get any monetary incentives?*



Webbie paid for my new car

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killerx

congrats man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

mabrook brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Congrats aeronaut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

JD_In said:


> guess, Mods job is not just to label someone as troll and ban him&#8230;may be more than that which is expected by everyone in this forum..
> 
> *by d way, do mods get any monetary incentives?*



yes... 20 cents for deleting a post... 1 dollar for giving a warning and 5 dollars for each infraction issued. Direct ban is 10 dollars per ban and if 10 posts deleted together than 1 dollar in bonus making it 20 cents x 10 =2 dollars and 1 dollar of bonus = 3 dollars

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Zakii said:


> yes... 20 cents for deleting a post... 1 dollar for giving a warning and 5 dollars for each infraction issued. Direct ban is 10 dollars per ban and if 10 posts deleted together than 1 dollar in bonus making it 20 cents x 10 =2 dollars and 1 dollar of bonus = 3 dollars



Now i know from where the money comes for new DSLR every other month

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Safriz said:


> Now i know from where the money comes for new DSLR every other month


ssshhhh keep it secret Sir... dont tell in public

between you and me 

back to topic!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Congrats mate. You deserve this responsibility more than anyone I've come across in the short time I've been trolling this forum 

Besides, now I have someone to look after @ my 6:00

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> Congrats mate. You deserve this responsibility more than anyone I've come across in the short time I've been trolling this forum
> 
> Besides, now I have someone to look after @ my 6:00



I admire reading your posts sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Aeronaut said:


> I admire reading your posts sir


Same here  And by the way yara 'Zara haath dheela rakho' on thread closure, I know Zakii is paying a lot of money for it (LOL), but let's troll, a little now and then 

By the way this is my favorite place to hang out after diving in the day. Even better than a ice-cold beer on a hot summer afternoon!  

Good luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> Same here  And by the way yara 'Zara haath dheela rakho' on thread closure, I know Zakii is paying a lot of money for it (LOL), but let's troll, a little now and then
> 
> By the way this is my favorite place to hang out after diving in the day. Even better than a ice-cold beer on a hot summer afternoon!
> 
> Good luck!



Just trying to improve quality , but we do try to keep discussions going after moderation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jinxeD_girl

Aeronaut said:


> I , am flattered & honored at this opportunity. Heartily thanks for all those who helped me become the man i am as well as those who expressed confidence in me & specially those who pointed out my loopholes and mistakes.
> 
> Moreover , i do pledge to perform my role to the fullest as a moderator on defence.pk in our shared quest to make it the best defence forum in the world & a place where people can come and then cherish their stay and knowledge shared.
> 
> However i must point out that , this is not my first taste of being part of the hardworking and competent now diverse and multicultural , Defence.pk team nor it is my first taste of moderation , as i have been actively attached to Research and Reference section {had moderation rights there} & later as an opinionator , so people should have an idea of what i bring to the team. I pledge to do the best i can to help this place become what we all envision it to become.
> 
> Regards: Thank you all



I don't know who u r .. but congratz anywayz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

jinxeD_girl said:


> I don't know who u r .. but congratz anywayz



Thanks alot


----------



## Abingdonboy

Good one yoy pal- don't let the power go to your head!! lol, just joking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

congrats.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Thank you all for kind regards , Time to end the party.

Thread Closed.


----------

